# new home 40 gal breeder



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hey there , i finally have gotten around to taking some pics of the new set up , its still in progress but main thing was to take down my cube tank , 
so any critism is welcome lol to a point lol . still working on it so far i kinda like how its looking .
here are some pics they are crappy but i will try to get some others with another camera .

tank is a 40 gal breeder 
tighting is a aquatic life ( need to get some new bulbs ) 
skimmer is a deltec 600 mce HOB
HOB refugium . cheato is growing like crazy with just reg lighting .
live rock transfereed over from my cube 
lots of cuc
2 watchmen gobys - they seem to be hanging out with one another kinda neat.also from cube 
2 damsels - yes i know i will be sorry but they are behaving .
2 clowns - from cube 
also in there is a large star fish not sure of the name .


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey Tom, what kind of Angelfish is that in the third pic? I love 40 gallon breeders, they are one of the perfect tank sizes IMO.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*angelfish*

i do like the foot print the only thing i dont like is that with the stand it is a little too low , i have a perfect stand for it for sale but its too late for me to do a swap right now .grrrrrrrrrr
hey there i believe it is a coral beauty, a little bossy but has since settled down , have not seen him nipping at anyone after the initial intro to the tank .
they are lableed as not reef safe but i havenot seen anything abnormal


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*new photos*

heres a few photos of my set up , pics taken with a crappy cellphone ,sorry about the quality .....

was just chking out my tank before bed and shutting things down and noticed my rose tipped annemeone has just split , i thought it was actually dieing last nite as it was totally reccessed and almost nothing but today i noticed it back to normal and then i noticed another one almost beside it .. is this a good thing woo hoo super excited


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I have heard anemones splitting from stress and on their own while healthy. I guess it can be debatable. But if you plan to sell the other half. Dibs  lol nice tank.


----------

